# Need a Gaming mouse under 1.5k



## Risspartan117 (Aug 17, 2013)

As the title suggests, I need a budget gaming mouse. I've never used a Gaming mouse before, so a entry level mouse should do the trick. The mouse should be a USB 2.0 wired one.
While looks don't really matter much, but I'd rather avoid something that has flashy colors like Red. Blue is okay, but it's better if it can be avoided altogether.
I have my eyes set on CM Storm Xornet, as it fits my budget and looks okay as well, but in the other posts many members suggest the Longitech G400. The G400 costs approx 1.7k and Xornet approx 1.4k. I can push my budget for the G400 but only if it's worth it.

Guys please help me out. Please suggest me which is better among the two (CM or Longitech) or suggest me something else that's better. Thanks guys!

P.S. I'm also in need of a keyboard, but that's not urgent. If anybody is interested, please suggest me a keyboard within 1.5k-2k as well.

EDIT - I need both, a keyboard and mouse within 3.5-4k. G400 is too costly now and goes way above my budget. I'm open to other suggestions and  combos. Budget it tight, and need to buy urgently. Do help me out here. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Xankill3r (Aug 17, 2013)

I have had my Logitech MX518 for close to 3 years now and it is still working great. Logitech is great as far as life is concerned (unless something really horrible has happened since I bought my mouse).
I've been using my mouse for everything from Civilization III/IV to DoTA and it has served me well so far.
So, if other threads here suggest the G400 then I would definitely suggest going for it.


----------



## Risspartan117 (Aug 17, 2013)

Xankill3r said:


> I have had my Logitech MX518 for close to 3 years now and it is still working great. Logitech is great as far as life is concerned (unless something really horrible has happened since I bought my mouse).
> I've been using my mouse for everything from Civilization III/IV to DoTA and it has served me well so far.
> So, if other threads here suggest the G400 then I would definitely suggest going for it.



Thanks a lot for your help mate. I appreciate it.
Actually no one has mentioned the CM Xornet in any thread that I looked into. The thing is, Longitech is slightly costlier than what my budget dictates, so I just want to know if it's worth the extra 200-300 bucks I put into it. The reviews in the seller site (Flipkart) are very good for both mice. I'm just not sure what to do. :/

P.S. My experience with Longitech hasn't really been "satisfactory". My old mouse was the one in the Longitech MK200 combo, and it didn't last more than two-three months. I know that was a cheapo mouse, but still....  lol!

EDIT: I just saw, Razor Abyssus is available for 1.5k in mdcomputers.in!
RAZER MOUSE ABYSSUS - Rs.1,575 - WELCOME TO MDCOMPUTERS ::::::::::The Ultimate IT Solutions::::::::::

What say guys?


----------



## Xankill3r (Aug 17, 2013)

The Abyssus is for a very different kind of a grip style, so it would boil down to your preferences.
Also, mdcomputers has the G400 for 3k+, which is a bit odd because the G400 is available on flipkart for 1700.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 17, 2013)

Risspartan117 said:


> Thanks a lot for your help mate. I appreciate it.
> Actually no one has mentioned the CM Xornet in any thread that I looked into. The thing is, Longitech is slightly costlier than what my budget dictates, so I just want to know if it's worth the extra 200-300 bucks I put into it. The reviews in the seller site (Flipkart) are very good for both mice. I'm just not sure what to do. :/
> 
> P.S. My experience with Longitech hasn't really been "satisfactory". My old mouse was the one in the Longitech MK200 combo, and it didn't last more than two-three months. I know that was a cheapo mouse, but still....  lol!
> ...



Cheap razer mices aren't good at all AFAIK. better stick with Logitech.


----------



## Risspartan117 (Aug 18, 2013)

Xankill3r said:


> The Abyssus is for a very different kind of a grip style, so it would boil down to your preferences.
> Also, mdcomputers has the G400 for 3k+, which is a bit odd because the G400 is available on flipkart for 1700.



hmm.....



harshilsharma63 said:


> Cheap razer mices aren't good at all AFAIK. better stick with Logitech.



Actually it costs above 2k everywhere else. :/


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 21, 2013)

GO for G400


----------



## $hadow (Aug 22, 2013)

Just got my g400 earlier was using my brother D. A.  which broke out in just 3 months of gaming.  Now I have been using it for long gaming sessions like 3 to 5 hours and it working more than fine but one thing is that it is a bit big mouse if you are coming from a small mouse or razer back ground you will take some time getting used to it.  But once done it is just awesome.


----------



## Risspartan117 (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks a lot for your recommendations everyone! I could not buy a mouse back then, 'cuz I got busy with something else. The G400 is out of my budget now as it costs a whopping Rs. 2.7k in Flipkart now.
I did however see a cheap combo by Cooler Master, the CM Storm Devastator. It consists of a MS2K mouse and MB24 keyboard. It's up for pre-order and should be released anytime now. it costs almost 3k in MDC and 3.5k in Flipkart and this is in my budget (as it's both keyboard and mouse).

Here's the link - 
Cooler Master Devastator USB Mouse and USB Keyboard - Cooler Master: Flipkart.com

I know it's barely a entry level gaming combo at best, but that's exactly what I need. Not to mention, my budget is tight, and this seems like a perfect deal to me. But I'm not able to find any reviews for this in the net. Can someone here please help me and suggest whether it's a good deal?

Thanks a lot guys, I appreciate your help.


----------



## $hadow (Oct 30, 2013)

A good buy but the prices of g400 are just 2 much now.


----------



## Risspartan117 (Oct 30, 2013)

$hadow said:


> A good buy but the prices of g400 are just 2 much now.



So what do you think? Is the CM Strom Devastator worth it? Should I go ahead with it?


----------



## $hadow (Oct 30, 2013)

Risspartan117 said:


> So what do you think? Is the CM Strom Devastator worth it? Should I go ahead with it?


Well the device looks sturdy but cannot be compared with g400 I guess.


----------



## Risspartan117 (Oct 31, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Well the device looks sturdy but cannot be compared with g400 I guess.



Of course it can't, but G400 is too costly (for a mouse) now. I planned on buying it before but I got caught up in something. Now it's out of my budget.
.
That's why I'm going for CM Storm Devastator. Need to know if it's worth it.
Btw, thanks for helping out!


----------



## $hadow (Oct 31, 2013)

The mouse looks good but I haven't used it so can't say about it.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 31, 2013)

Risspartan117 said:


> So what do you think? Is the CM Strom Devastator worth it? Should I go ahead with it?



Good go with the CM Storm Devastator Combo if it comes below 3500. My MS Sidewinder X6 KB+Logitech G400 cost me around 2000+1600=3600 in April,2012. So if Storm Devastator comes for under 3600 simply go for it eyes closed buddy.OK.


----------



## Risspartan117 (Nov 1, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Good go with the CM Storm Devastator Combo if it comes below 3500. My MS Sidewinder X6 KB+Logitech G400 cost me around 2000+1600=3600 in April,2012. So if Storm Devastator comes for under 3600 simply go for it eyes closed buddy.OK.



Available for 2.7k in MDC. Discount on Pre-Order.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 1, 2013)

Risspartan117 said:


> Available for 2.7k in MDC. Discount on Pre-Order.



Go for it mate it is defenitely a good deal


----------



## saswat23 (Nov 4, 2013)

If you are still interested in G400 then get it for 1.87k: Logitech Gaming Mouse G400: Buy Online @ Rs.1877/- | Snapdeal.com
Hurry up!


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 4, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> If you are still interested in G400 then get it for* 2.87k*: Logitech Gaming Mouse G400: Buy Online @ Rs.1877/- | Snapdeal.com
> Hurry up!



you mean for 1.87k?


----------



## saswat23 (Nov 4, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> you mean for 1.87k?


Oh! Yes!


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 4, 2013)

Its a fantastic deal at 1.8k.


----------



## Risspartan117 (Nov 4, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> If you are still interested in G400 then get it for 1.87k: Logitech Gaming Mouse G400: Buy Online @ Rs.1877/- | Snapdeal.com
> Hurry up!



Just placed the order. Thanks a bunch, mate!
.
Now somebody help me with a keyboard. T-T
BUDGET - 2-2.5k

EDIT - I just read in some reviews that the G400 has some wiring issues. That the wire detaches from the mouse within 6-8 months. Are these issues legitimate? It's a big deal for me, since I'm not gonna spend another buck on my PC for the next few years. Please help me out here guys. :/


----------



## saswat23 (Nov 5, 2013)

Its when the 3yr warranty comes handy.


----------



## Risspartan117 (Nov 5, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> Its when the 3yr warranty comes handy.



I've heard it's a problem with all G400's. And it's gonna be troublesome if the problem repeats even after replacing the product. Do you know anyone who has been using this mouse for over an year?
That should clarify these doubts. Thanks!


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 5, 2013)

Apply a small amount of MSeal at the spot where the wire enters the mice


----------



## saswat23 (Nov 5, 2013)

Don't ever try that, else you will void the warranty.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Nov 5, 2013)

I am using G400 for over a year. No issues whatsoever, but I do wish they had exposed screws on the underbelly of the mouse like it did on MX518. It was pretty useful as I had to clean the scroll wheel from the inside once the mouse got older. Maybe it was a limited batch of G400 that had that problem.


----------



## Risspartan117 (Nov 5, 2013)

The Sorcerer said:


> I am using G400 for over a year. No issues whatsoever, but I do wish they had exposed screws on the underbelly of the mouse like it did on MX518. It was pretty useful as I had to clean the scroll wheel from the inside once the mouse got older. Maybe it was a limited batch of G400 that had that problem.



That's reassuring. Thanks for the help everyone.
I'm still in need of a keyboard. Preferably below 2.5k. I need it urgently. Plz suggest something.
I've heard that MS Sidewinder is good and in budget, but I just can't find it anywhere. :/


----------



## Risspartan117 (Nov 9, 2013)

Guys, please help me out with a keyboard here. I need it urgently.


----------



## saswat23 (Nov 10, 2013)

You can get Logitech G105 for around 2.5k.


----------



## Risspartan117 (Nov 11, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> You can get Logitech G105 for around 2.5k.



I just hope it's worth the money.

Anyways, thanks a lot. I really appreciate the help.


----------



## saswat23 (Nov 11, 2013)

Logitech G105 Gaming Keyboard Review - Page 6 of 6


----------



## Risspartan117 (Nov 11, 2013)

UPDATE: My order for the Logitech G400 mouse got cancelled because, "the seller had issues". I guess I'll be going with the CM Devastator combo now. I'd like to thank everyone who contributed on this thread. If anyone knows a better keyboard and a mouse (both for a total of ~3500 bucks), plz PM me, or reply on this thread. Thanks again! :/


----------



## saswat23 (Nov 11, 2013)

Well they had also cancelled my order for a Casio Edifice watch stating the same reason. I think they are unable to provide the mouse at such cheap price.


----------



## Risspartan117 (Nov 12, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> Well they had also cancelled my order for a Casio Edifice watch stating the same reason. I think they are unable to provide the mouse at such cheap price.



I guess... Or maybe they're just out of stock. Flipkart was providing the mouse for 1.8k back when I started the thread.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 12, 2013)

This new seller system is actually hammering the status of flipkart.


----------



## saswat23 (Nov 12, 2013)

Yup, like it is hampering other like Snapdeal, shopclues, etc..

What about *this combo*


----------



## Risspartan117 (Nov 13, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> What about *this combo*



Oh, never mind. I've already placed the order for Devastator. Will be delivered by tomorrow. Let's see what it has to offer.


----------



## Risspartan117 (Nov 14, 2013)

I received the CM Devastator combo yesterday. The keyboard is quite good. Much better than expected. The mouse however has been showing some issues. It seems really laggy and irresponsive on numerous occasions. The mouse pointer would just not move smoothly, often not responding to the movements I make. This becomes a major issue while playing games. I don't understand what the problem is. I've cleaned the sensor, changed the DPI, checked all settings, deactivated Enhanced Pointer precision, but still no improvement.

I am not using a mouse PAD as I have never needed it before, cuz the surface on which I run the mouse is quite convenient. Although I did try changing the surface, but still no improvement. I was not given any driver disc with the pack, and I'm not able to find any driver support for this mouse online either. Can anyone tell me what might be the issue? I plan to contact Flipkart and get this replaced in case it's defective.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 14, 2013)

Risspartan117 said:


> I received the CM Devastator combo yesterday. The keyboard is quite good. Much better than expected. The mouse however has been showing some issues. It seems really laggy and irresponsive on numerous occasions. The mouse pointer would just not move smoothly, often not responding to the movements I make. This becomes a major issue while playing games. I don't understand what the problem is. I've cleaned the sensor, changed the DPI, checked all settings, deactivated Enhanced Pointer precision, but still no improvement.
> 
> *I am not using a mouse PAD *as I have never needed it before, cuz the surface on which I run the mouse is quite convenient. Although I did try changing the surface, but still no improvement. I was not given any driver disc with the pack, and I'm not able to find any driver support for this mouse online either. Can anyone tell me what might be the issue? I plan to contact Flipkart and get this replaced in case it's defective.



This is what you are doing wrong. These gaming mice require an even and consistent surface. Get Razer fragged omega available for ~ 500. Don't go for the cheap pads.


----------



## Risspartan117 (Nov 14, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> This is what you are doing wrong. These gaming mice require an even and consistent surface. Get Razer fragged omega available for ~ 500. Don't go for the cheap pads.



You sure? I thought mouse pads are used to extract the most out of these mice. But this one here seems to be a little too much laggy.
.
Anyways, I have ordered the mouse pad. Hopefully the problem will be resolved.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 14, 2013)

Risspartan117 said:


> You sure? I thought mouse pads are used to extract the most out of these mice. But this one here seems to be a little too much laggy.
> .
> Anyways, I have ordered the mouse pad. Hopefully the problem will be resolved.



If it's get resolved, good. You'll need the pad anyways.


----------



## arvindrao15 (Nov 14, 2013)

Are you considering a Joystick as well!!
Go for Cyberog or Wolfer.


----------



## Risspartan117 (Nov 15, 2013)

arvindrao15 said:


> Are you considering a Joystick as well!!
> Go for Cyberog or Wolfer.



Nah, I'm good. 

The mouse was defective. Got it replaced. Working like a charm now. Thank you everyone!!


----------

